# Exposed Roofing Nails!



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A dab of roofing sealer should have been applied on the heads to protect them.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No apron flashing?

Was the siding just done or is this new construction.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought of doing that too. Is what you see the correct way for those shingles to be installed?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes and no.
There was suppose to be metal flashing that was sitting on top of the last and bent to run up the wall behind the siding.
Some people do not like to see a strip of bare flashing so that last strip of shingles gets added to cover it up.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Just a re-roof. There is flashing behind the siding that extends over the decking. The flashing was exposed on the previous roof. I do not recall exposed nails and roof sealer on the old roof. Just looks bad and the fix is to cover nails with roofing sealer?

I guess I expect too much.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

It would have been a bit more time consuming to do it the right way but Joe is correct.The flashing under your siding is wrong.Looks like the tucked a vinyl J up under your siding to me after they cut off the shingles at the transition.That will only collect water and cause problems sometime down the road.Has nothing to do with the exposed nail heads.It was just done wrong.The shingles should extend under the siding with a metal flashing running under the siding and bent down over the new sgingles.It would have cost you quite a bit more if I was doing it but would have been correct.
Someone was trying to bid the job cheap to make sure they got the job IMHO.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like they re-used the old head wall flashing and covered it with the last row of shingles. Not sealing the nailheads is just plain lazy. If we re-use flashing (only if it's still sound) we will put a dab of sealer on each nail head and sprinkle some granules on it. If you open the wrapper carefully, you can get at least a teaspoon of granules.:thumbsup:


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

That type of work is just what I have to deal with where I live Mako1. I try to ask all the question I can to the company rep. and ask many here prior to me doing a job or paying someone to do it. Just another case of something I overlooked asking how it would be done. 

I'm being told the shingles do go up under the flashing and "the top shingle is just for looks". ?

Sprinkling granules on the sealant is an excellent idea Roofermann. Thank you.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Thats lazy garbage, they probably mangled the flashing's stripping the old shingles out and didn't want to replace it.
To replace that will be expensive, either for you or for them. 
I wouldn't accept it, that is not a detail I would do on a paying customers home either.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually it is very possible that the top shingles are just for show. Common around where I am. Ron


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Just a lack of roofing basics. When it's done for 'show', water gets stalled at the corners with the buried flashing. A pity really.
We redo the ones done 'for show' too when owners catch it and want it done right.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Re-looking at the issue, I can see how water could/will get behind the shingles. Placing sealant over the nail head will/might stop water migration around it. Placing the flashing under the shingles forces water under the top shingle. No idea where it goes after that without pulling the top shingle and seeing how the others were installed.

Here is a different angle and area.


----------

